# Eddie Griffin to sign with the Lakers???



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*EDIT: Eddie Griffin to sign with the TWOLVES!!!*

LINK 

The guy is a reliable poster over there at LG.net, so I believe him. Apparently, he'll sign sometime next week.










*Note: Merge this with the other thread if you think it's necessary.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Confirmed by a poster on LT.net


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Great News, I really like his game.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

If we could ever complete that Banks trade, we'd have more young talent than any team in the league. It's really amazing how quickly we've been able to transform the look of this team.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Alright...another small forward!!! Maybe Kupchak's plan is to sign all available SFs in the game, thus depriving the NBA of its key position.

Seriously though, I'm mixed on this signing. Talented, yes, but a huge risk. Hopefully having someone like Lamar Odom who has done an exceptional job cleaning up his life will help.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> Alright...another small forward!!! Maybe Kupchak's plan is to sign all available SFs in the game, thus depriving the NBA of its key position.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm mixed on this signing. Talented, yes, but a huge risk. Hopefully having someone like Lamar Odom who has done an exceptional job cleaning up his life will help.


eddie griffin is not a sf. his strengths are his rebounding and shotblocking. he is definately a pf even if he likes taking perimeter shots.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> Alright...another small forward!!! Maybe Kupchak's plan is to sign all available SFs in the game, thus depriving the NBA of its key position.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm mixed on this signing. Talented, yes, but a huge risk. Hopefully having someone like Lamar Odom who has done an exceptional job cleaning up his life will help.


:whofarted

Griffin is most definitely a PF.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a real nice surprise I wasn't expecting after the Banks debacle of which I'm still pissed about. 

If he can regain the form of which I have no reason to doubt seeming as he's still real young by mid season he could have real impact. He could give us the athleticism to compete with the Boozer's and the Kmart's now in the west. 

Would be a treat then to get Malone back healthy in Jan. 

Then there would be no need to have to suffer through too many Slava, Mihm line-ups( Shivers viciously at the thought)

We just need him to be a role player get boards and block shots weakside. 

If we get solid interior play there's gonna be trouble in the West from the Lakers cause Kobe and Lamar are gonna do the rest.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> If we get solid interior play there's gonna be trouble in the West from the Lakers cause Kobe and Lamar are gonna do the rest.


Hey....

That rymed!!!!     

Anyway,

If it goes through, good, dont need second string Ivy league cats on this team...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

It's a bit ironic that we'd be getting this kid because during his brief tenure with the Rockets he always used to kill the Lakers whenever they matched up. I've seen a few comparisons with Griffin to other players but I think the comparison to Rasheed Wallace is the most accurate.

I know he's a head case but *if* (notice the size of the 'if') he's gotten his act together and can put his problems behind him he can be the Lakers' starting PF for the next 10-12 years. He's that talented.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> It's a bit ironic that we'd be getting this kid because during his brief tenure with the Rockets he always used to kill the Lakers whenever they matched up. I've seen a few comparisons with Griffin to other players but I think the comparison to Rasheed Wallace is the most accurate.
> 
> I know he's a head case but *if* (notice the size of the 'if') he's gotten his act together and can put his problems behind him he can be the Lakers' starting PF for the next 10-12 years. He's that talented.


He's a talented player although I wouldn't quite put him on Rasheed's level. He lacks the refined post skills that Wallace has always had. Other than that, he's pretty similar. He can shoot with range. He's a good shot blocker. He's an above average rebounder. He gets up and down the floor well although he's probably not the athletic freak that Wallace is. There are some similarities. The Tim Duncan comparison that NBAdraft.net had was way off base.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> If we could ever complete that Banks trade, we'd have more young talent than any team in the league.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

That's some funny stuff. Get 5 more Banks and Griffins and you are still don't have anywhere close to the most young TALENT in the league.

Griffin is a huge bust and headcase.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> That's some funny stuff. Get 5 more Banks and Griffins and you are still don't have anywhere close to the most young TALENT in the league.
> ...


griffin was never a bad player when he was playing. it's just all the other problems that he's had that have been keeping him out of the league. he averaged 8.7 points, 5.8 rebounds, and 1.6 blocks in 25 minutes his first two years in the league. he could at least be a solid role player in the league if he can stay out of trouble.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a talented player although I wouldn't quite put him on Rasheed's level. He lacks the refined post skills that Wallace has always had. Other than that, he's pretty similar. He can shoot with range. He's a good shot blocker. He's an above average rebounder. He gets up and down the floor well although he's probably not the athletic freak that Wallace is. There are some similarities. The Tim Duncan comparison that NBAdraft.net had was way off base.


He's not as big or good as Sheed but his game is very similar and Grffin is pretty close athletically not as far off as you may think. 

But that turnaround jumper that griffin was shooting at Seton Hall was very similar to Sheeds.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Griffin > QRich


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hmmm not exactly surrounding Odom with the best character people. He's only had one clean year. It seems a bit much to throw him on the same team as Kobe and Eddie Griffin and not worry about the guy. Let alone putting him in LA.

There's a pretty good reason why Eddie Griffin is available for the Lakers. Best of luck with that one. The Lakers don't have a great track record with reforming problem children(see Dennis Rodman and JR Rider). Rudy T though certainly knows all about Eddie Griffin. So that's a plus.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Laugh all you want to. The Lakers have some great young talent. Quantitatively, we don't match up to some teams. Some guys like Banks, Butler, and Griffin are not as good or accomplished as other young players around the league. However, Kobe and Odom are young too. Odom is on the verge of realizing his vast potential and Kobe is a top 5 player. That's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> hmmm not exactly surrounding Odom with the best character people. He's only had one clean year. It seems a bit much to throw him on the same team as Kobe and Eddie Griffin and not worry about the guy. Let alone putting him in LA.
> 
> There's a pretty good reason why Eddie Griffin is available for the Lakers. Best of luck with that one. The Lakers don't have a great track record with reforming problem children(see Dennis Rodman and JR Rider). Rudy T though certainly knows all about Eddie Griffin. So that's a plus.


Kobe and odom. 

Kobe had a bogus rape charge filed against him and now suddenly he's a problem being around. 

odom is clean and ready to play as evidenced by the faith USA basketball had in him. 

Well there are several teams after him so they miust be willing to gamble also. 

Who didn't have a problem with Rider and Rodman. Don't act like La has a track record of problems with troubled players. 

I think Kobe and Odom would be the ideal players for Griffin to be around in order for him to rededicate himself to the game. 

Kobe is as disciplined a player that there is in the league regarding his work ethic and seriousness in the game.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

The games I've watched, Griffin is more of a tweener 3-4. Athletic, yes, but doesn't really like to mix it up down low. Also, he's a decent shooter, but lacks the ball handling skills to get to the hole.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Eddie Griffin to sign with the Lakers*

 Wow! Thats a nice block!!

Hope he does that on Christmas Day



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Hope we can pick him up!*

Eddie has a bad attitude and poor work ethic....? maybe so, and if so, I hope he will improve because he's just the type of skill we can use in LA. He's a very good shot blocker, nice ball handling for a 3-4. And he can shoot!!!!! 
and would be a good picked for LA. Keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Hope we can pick him up!*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Eddie has a bad attitude and poor work ethic....? maybe so, and if so, I hope he will improve because he's just the type of skill we can use in LA. He's a very good shot blocker, nice ball handling for a 3-4. And he can shoot!!!!!
> and would be a good picked for LA. Keep those fingers crossed.


Sounds like Horry to me.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Rasheed Wallace is a pretty fair comparison for Griffin. Thats how he plays almost exactly, and you can even compare the off the court problems.  

Griffin becoming like Sheed would be best case scenario for him at this point though.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

eddie griffin is very much needed down low for the lakers


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Uh oh, I hope Odom and Griffin don't start hanging around together TOO much...

Or maybe both will stay clean and all will be well in LA. I'm very optimistic about this Laker team, I think if they keep it together, they could very well be suiting themselves up for a strong championship run in a year or two.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Odom hanging around Griffin could be a concern, but then again, if anyone knows about turning their life around, its Odom. That could ultimately help Griffin a lot, as long as Griffin wants to change. It'll be interesting to watch.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

STUPID 690/1150!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Griffin says he will sign with Timberwolves* 

Associated Press

HOUSTON - Former Houston Rockets and New Jersey Nets forward Eddie Griffin says his next team will be the Minnesota Timberwolves.

"I've got to make this work," the troubled player told Houston television station KRIV on Monday before catching a flight to Minneapolis. "They are a good team and the best fit out there."

Representatives of at least two teams, including the Timberwolves, had been in Houston last week to watch Griffin work out.

Kevin McHale, vice president of basketball operations for the Timberwolves, acknowledged some interest in Griffin.

"If I mess this up, it will give people the impression I am not trying to do the right thing," Griffin told the television station.


:upset: :upset: :upset: 

Why the hell is he signing with Minnesota?! He's going to be stuck behind Garnett.:upset:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> STUPID 690/1150!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Griffin says he will sign with Timberwolves*
> ...


DAMN!!!!!! :nonono: First Marcus Banks and now this.............:curse:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not surprising that Kup blew this. 

I wouldn't be real convinced to join LA if he gave me the speech either.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Why the hell is he signing with Minnesota?! He's going to be stuck behind Garnett.:upset:


Actually, Griffin can defend the 3/4, just like Garnett. Put them both on the floor as forwards, and they'll be a nice duo on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want to. The Lakers have some great young talent. Quantitatively, we don't match up to some teams. Some guys like Banks, Butler, and Griffin are not as good or accomplished as other young players around the league. However, Kobe and Odom are young too. Odom is on the verge of realizing his vast potential and Kobe is a top 5 player. That's nothing to sneeze at.


You have listed Banks and Griffen as young Lakers.

Unfortunatley neither of these players are currently on the Lakers roster.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I've been wondering all summer what Minnesota was going to do to get more depth up front. Besides Garnett, who do they have?  Ervin Johnson, Mark Madsen, and Kandi Man? That's not going to get it done.

I was expecting them to sign Marcus Fizer, but I'd rather have Eddie Griffin. In any case, Minnesota is a better fit for Griffin than the Lakers, because he has a role to play there, but he won't be asked to do too much. The Lakers' interior defense is going to be terrible, that would be too much to put on the shoulders of an unproven guy who seems to be an idiot.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Laugh all you want to. The Lakers have some great young talent. Quantitatively, we don't match up to some teams. Some guys like Banks, Butler, and Griffin are not as good or accomplished as other young players around the league. However, Kobe and Odom are young too. Odom is on the verge of realizing his vast potential and Kobe is a top 5 player. That's nothing to sneeze at.


Looks like you've been counting your chickens before they're Lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like you've been counting your chickens before they're Lakers.


Shut Up.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Not surprised he is going to Minnesota. It makes much more sense for him imo.

In MPLS he can play on a great team that is well coached, and he doesnt have to worry about all of the distractions and lights in LA.


----------

